# Nate Robinson, Jordan Hamilton to stay with Clips



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES -- The Los Angeles Clippers will sign guard Nate Robinson to a second 10-day contract and forward Jordan Hamilton for the rest of the season, multiple sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> Robinson was signed to a 10-day contract on March 7 to help the second unit ease the loss of Jamal Crawford, who is out indefinitely with a right calf contusion. Crawford will miss at least the next 10 days before he is able to return to practice, which made the decision to extend Robinson an easy one for now. Robinson's status on the team for the rest of the season has not yet been determined.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...inson-jordan-hamilton-second-10-day-contracts


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

I'm really happy for JHam. He's a really nice guy so I'm happy to still see him in the NBA.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

BizzyRipsta said:


> I'm really happy for JHam. He's a really nice guy so I'm happy to still see him in the NBA.


Good aggressive player ... I like him; he needs more minutes over Baby Doc, who takes up valuable minutes.

I haven't seen much for Nate, but he has been out for a very long time.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Good aggressive player ... I like him; he needs more minutes over Baby Doc, who takes up valuable minutes.
> 
> I haven't seen much for Nate, but he has been out for a very long time.


I think Nate hasn't really been the same since his ACL injury. I heard that he's not necessarily the best locker room presence, but I did meet him before when he was playing in Denver, and he seemed cool so I don't know how much truth there is to that.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

BizzyRipsta said:


> I think Nate hasn't really been the same since his ACL injury. I heard that he's not necessarily the best locker room presence, but I did meet him before when he was playing in Denver, and he seemed cool so I don't know how much truth there is to that.


I remember Nate mostly from Chicago and NY (I think) when he had good minutes during playoffs.

He hasn't looked good with the Clippers, seems to be too short. Although, he is coming off an injury. Sure can't say much for Doc as a GM. His son brings nothing and now Nate. But I do like Jordan (before this injury) ... time will tell.


----------

